
Hapi by walmartlabs - Dekku
http://walmartlabs.github.io/hapi/
======
rhizome
"Hapi?" Ironic, considering: [http://gawker.com/wal-mart-is-scared-of-these-
true-stories-f...](http://gawker.com/wal-mart-is-scared-of-these-true-stories-
from-its-own-e-743832841)

~~~
lolwutf
Knew this was coming.

I'm worried about the new trend of the hivemind unilaterally attacking
employees from companies they are morally opposed to, regardless of their
internal level (i.e. NSA, Walmart, etc).

I'm fairly confident the people behind this library are closer to being our
tech brethren, rather than policymakers inside WalMart, responsible for any of
WalMart's official practices.

TL;DR - Give them a break and stop shitting on their work.

~~~
rhizome
Do your tech-brethren stand up their wheel-reinventions behind multiple IP
infringements against an owner with many fewer resources?

[http://spumko.github.io/](http://spumko.github.io/)

Just an innocent mistake, I'm sure. I mean, they do redirect to this site from
multiple endpoints, but maybe the name and trade dress just occurred to them
in a dream or something. Convergent evolution.

Thus, it's not moral opposition, I just don't see any indication that Walmart
has avoided the cancerous behaviors that have characterized sociopathic
organizations throughout history. Node.js is just a latest plea for
legitimacy.

But yeah, if you zoom in close enough, it's just a place with a bunch of
people tryna get by in this workaday world. Puppies! Doesn't mean they're
disassociated.

